# mobile.de:  Anbieter über Satellitennummern? ?



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

tach zusammen,
bin seit einigen tagen auf der suche nach einem neuem auto. täglich schaue ich bei mobile.de und autoscout24.de rein. bei beiden autobörsen werden immer mehr spitzenangebote wie z.B. Audi A3 BJ2001 Vollausstattung 130PS TDI top gepfegt laut bildern für 4600€, angeboten. Als kontakt adresse werden meistens nur eine Stadt mit telefonnummer angegeben ohne Namen der Person. Irgendwo muss doch der Haken versteckt sein? eben habe ich mir die telefonnummer genauer angeschaut und festgestellt das die vorwahl mit der angegebenen stadt nicht übereinstimmt. angegeben wurde eine 004900-89878..... habe aber trotzdem angerufen aber unter 089878...., brauche die 0049 landesvorwahl ja aus deutschland nicht  und auch keine 00 in der Stadt/Kreisvorwahl . Nummer NICHT BEKANNT. im internet habe ich nach dieser komischen vorwahlt nachgeforscht und herrausgefunden das diese 0089 vorwahlt eine Rufnummer für eine Satelietenverbindung da ist.
Kennt einer von euch sollche vorwahlen oder kennt sich damit besser aus?
die gebühren für solche satelitenverbindungen sind sehr hoch ab 5€/min

_Betreff aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
Einwahlnumer anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2006)

*Re: neue mobile.de abzocke?*



			
				randanplan schrieb:
			
		

> im internet habe ich nach dieser komischen vorwahlt nachgeforscht und herrausgefunden das diese 0089 vorwahlt eine Rufnummer für eine Satelietenverbindung da ist.
> Kennt einer von euch sollche vorwahlen oder kennt sich damit besser aus?
> die gebühren für solche satelitenverbindungen sind sehr hoch ab 5€/min[/url]


ähnliche  Nummern sind bei sogenannten Satellitendialern mit 0088 aufgetaucht, sind dort als Einwahl illegal 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5506

cp


----------



## Eniac (30 Januar 2006)

randanplan schrieb:
			
		

> tach zusammen,
> bin seit einigen tagen auf der suche nach einem neuem auto. täglich schaue ich bei mobile.de und autoscout24.de rein. bei beiden autobörsen werden immer mehr spitzenangebote wie z.B. Audi A3 BJ2001 Vollausstattung 130PS TDI top gepfegt laut bildern für 4600€, angeboten.



Erscheint mir ungewöhnlich niedrig. Der Händlereinkaufspreis z.B. laut DAT (http://www.dat.de/) ist fast doppelt so hoch




			
				randanplan schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Irgendwo muss doch der Haken versteckt sein? eben habe ich mir die telefonnummer genauer angeschaut und festgestellt das die vorwahl mit der angegebenen stadt nicht übereinstimmt. angegeben wurde eine 004900-89878..... habe aber trotzdem angerufen aber unter 089878...., brauche die 0049 landesvorwahl ja aus deutschland nicht  und auch keine 00 in der Stadt/Kreisvorwahl .



Vieleicht möchte der Verkäufer den Wagen auch international anbieten und hat deshalb die Landesvorwahl mit angegeben. Möglicherweise ist er dabei etwas durcheinander gekommen. Ist die Stadt reinzufällig München? --> 0049-89878.....



			
				randanplan schrieb:
			
		

> Nummer NICHT BEKANNT. im internet habe ich nach dieser komischen vorwahlt nachgeforscht und herrausgefunden das diese 0089 vorwahlt eine Rufnummer für eine Satelietenverbindung da ist.



Unter http://www.numberingplans.com/?page=analysis&sub=phonenr kann diese Nummer überhaupt nicht zugeordnet werden. Ich denke daher nicht, dass es eine Sat-Verbindung ist.


Eniac


----------



## desertfoks (11 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Die Nr.0089 ist laut Wikipedia nicht vergeben!
Es kann sich nur um um Betrug handeln


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2012)

Öhm ...
... hast Du gesehen daß der Thread schon historisch (von 2006) ist?


----------



## BenTigger (11 Dezember 2012)

Ohhh Hippo, du bist auch nie zufrieden zu stellen.
Erst sagst du immer, die sollen doch bitte die alten Nachrichten lesen, bevor sie losfragen und nun liest einer alte Threads und du bist schon wieder nicht zufrieden  SCNR


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2012)

Is ja gut - nur der Gauner der da 2006 gegaunert hat spielt bestimmt schon woanders, das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2012)

*+870 – Inmarsat "SNAC" service*
+871 – _unassigned (formerly used by Inmarsat, Atlantic East), discontinued in 2008_
+872 – _unassigned (formerly used by Inmarsat, Pacific), discontinued in 2008_
+873 – _unassigned (formerly used by Inmarsat, Indian), discontinued in 2008_
+874 – _unassigned (formerly used by Inmarsat, Atlantic West), discontinued 2008_
+875 – reserved for Maritime Mobile service
+876 – reserved for Maritime Mobile service
+877 – reserved for Maritime Mobile service
*+878 – Universal Personal Telecommunications services*
+879 – reserved for national non-commercial purposes
+880 – Bangladesh
*+881 – Global Mobile Satellite System*
*+882 – International Networks*
*+883 – International Networks*
+884 – _unassigned_
+885 – _unassigned_
+886 – Taiwan
+887 – _unassigned_
+888 – Telecommunications for Disaster Relief by OCHA
+889 – _unassigned_
*+89x – unassigned (Reserved for country code expansion)[1]*
Also wenn zwischen Taiwan und Bangladesh irgendwo eine Insel auftaucht, Neulummerland oder so, dann bekommen die evtl. die +89 als Vorwahl, aber erst, wenn die anderen codes vergeben sind (wenn sich z.B. ein paar taiwanesische Regionen für unabhängig erklären, oder australische Bundesstaaten, oder wenn plötzlich bekannt wird, dass es da in und um Australien noch mehr Ungereimtheiten gibt: wo es Inseln, die in Landkarten verzeichnet sind, *nicht* gibt, kann es doch auch Inseln geben, die man noch nicht kennt)

+89 könnte auch die Vorwahl des Gale-Kraters werden. 008911111 könnte dann die Direktnummer zum Marsrover sein... Wer weiß? _Stay curious!_


----------

